# Going through another phaze



## FazeFour (Jan 20, 2016)

For fourteen years I ignored my career, first as a behavior specialist, then as a phlebotomist, and took menial jobs with flexible hours so that I could take care of my parents. Soon after my Dad died from the last of a series of strokes, I left Mom in the care of two of my five siblings, and moved to a small town in the Sierra Nevada foothills. I had agreed to manage my cousin's little liquor & grocery market up there, and moved into a small cabin he owned, located just behind the market. Within a year after settling in, Mom moved in with me due to what I'll call mismanagement of her care, and remained with me for the last four of those fourteen years.

While caring for my parents, in addition to ignoring career advancement opportunities, I also ignored my health problems. Problems in my spine, primarily; scoliosis, degenerated discs, osteoarthritis, compression and related nerve pain. Up in the foothills, I had just begun seeing a doctor about those issues when Mom moved into the little cabin with me. I insisted she move in with me because I wasn't willing to live in her house again, where one of my siblings and a few of Mom's grandchildren frequently broke into her medications safe, stole property from both Mom and I, and generally made life a heartbreaking, spirit-draining, chaotic mess. The alternative was to place her in a senior care facility, and Mom could only afford the worst. I think she would have become homicidal...and she's quite capable.

When she moved in with me, I had to reduce my work hours, resulting in a loss of upwards from $1200/mo, and I again made Mom's health a priority. She has cardiac problems, dementia, an aortic aneurysm, severe arthritis, and liver disease, so requires six doctors; the primary care doc and five specialists; and most of them saw her on a monthly basis. That left little time for me and my spine. Besides, I was, at the time, a good candidate for corrective surgery, which would have put me out of commission as a care-giver.

About three years ago, I reached a point where I could no longer take care of Mom. My wretched spine finally disabled me. I also couldn't work. By then, one of my siblings had successfully recovered from a long-term substance addiction, and agreed to care for Mom in the old house (Mom and Dad's house). Also by then, I was no longer a good candidate for spinal surgery (to correct the scoliosis and replace some discs). But I am finally seeing doctors for my back and neck problems. I recently had a procedure called RFA, where they shoot a chemical cocktail deep into the spine to burn specific nerve roots to death. The lumbar region was done. The nerves will eventually heal, and the procedure can be repeated. As the results have been good, I'd say a 75% reduction in pain, I'll do it again, but only if the relief lasts longer than a few months. They're preparing to do my cervical spine next.

I don't really bother asking myself IF I wasted my last productive years taking care of my parents, but I do ask myself why. And the answers vary. Dad was a treasure, but Mom was not a very good mother. In fact, she made her daughter's lives a bit of a living hell. But I think she probably did the best that a narcissistic manic-depressive with an inferiority complex could do. I never wondered why she was so afraid of dying (she believes in God, the Judgment Day, Purgatory and Hell, and all that). It's good to know she has a conscience, at least, but it is sad that she's so afraid of what will happen to her soul when she has to pay for all her "sins."

Despite her cunning mean streak and pathological underhandedness, I took very good care of Mom. About that I used to wonder why, as well. For a long time I wondered if I, too, was worried about God's judgment, or my soul's redemption - deep down, even though I am an atheist. It was confusing until I realized that I felt, quite simply, she deserved good care. In my opinion, anyone in her situation does. Her "sins" are between her and her God. Between me and Mom - well, we both did the best we were able to do.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 20, 2016)

Beautifully written, and I think many of us question our motivations for becoming caregivers - sounds like yours is spot-on.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 20, 2016)

You're very kind for doing what was best for your mother.  We were caregivers in our home for my husbands parents, and happy we didn't put them in a nursing home.  Your last productive years weren't wasted.  Hope you can find some relief from your own pain...hugs.


----------



## Bobw235 (Jan 20, 2016)

I don't have a caregiving story of my own, but can share a similar story related to my sister's care for our paternal grandmother.  My sister is a saint for the care she bestowed on someone who can accurately be described as mean-spirited, petty, ungrateful and cantankerous.  My sister cared for her until it got to be too much and finally had to move her to a nursing home, where she finally drew her last breath.  My sister put up with a lot from our grandmother in her final years, but she has a huge heart and never begrudged the time spent.

Hope that your pain can be treated successfully.  My dad has spinal issues and is in constant pain.  Sadly nothing has really helped him despite trying everything.


----------



## FazeFour (Jan 22, 2016)

Took me around 13 years to complete my first novel.

I just completed my second novel in under four months!

This has prompted me to make an observation.

I started the first novel in 2001, about a year after I moved to my parents home to take care of them - Dad had had a stroke, and Mom couldn't take care of herself, let alone a stroke-impaired husband. In 2003, I left to go to school in Burbank. I won't go into all the actual reasons, but it wasn't due to a burning desire to take a phlebotomy course. I left my sister and her then husband and family in charge.

During the 18 months I was in Burbank, as I was attending phlebotomy school and had a full-time job, and primarily because I lived with my third husband (and 3rd ex), I did not work on my novel. In early 2005, I was urgently called back to take care of my parents. I got a new job, not as a phlebotomist. After four or five months to clean, paint, wallpaper, make small repairs, clear brush and piles of debris from the yards, mow them, and plant some pretty things at Dad and Mom's house, I settled in and returned to writing that first novel. Or, I should say, rewriting it, as it was clearly rather a mess. But the story had real potential, and the characters were pretty awesome.

Over the next couple of years, with the full-time evening job and full-time care-giving, my windows of opportunity for being focused and creative primarily occurred after midnight and before 8am. Almost nightly, I would write like crazy from around 1am until 3 or 4am, or 6 or 7, when exhaustion would finally catch up with me. During those hours, while stewing nicely in my creative juices, Dad would ring his bell as many as four times.

"Hey, Dad, what do you need?"
"Nothing."
"Well, you rang your bell."
"No, I didn't."
"Ok. Well, do you have to use the bathroom?"
"I don't know."

You get the idea.

In 2007, Dad passed away. I moved. I got a new job. Within a year, I moved again when I found a job at a little old market up in the foothills, and a little old house nearby. I started going out to the local cantina now and then, mainly with my one and only co-worker and good buddy, Dave. Got engaged and un-engaged to my English beau, Rob. Got a dog. And I did a complete rewrite of my first novel, shaving off a bunch of nonessential bullshit, fleshing out some of the characters, defining my protagonist's intentions and the aim of the work itself.

Then, for her sake and safety, Mom moved in with me. That was in late 2009, I think. Not positive, it's all a blur. I had to reduce my hours, so I could dedicate more time to her care. I showed her around the little town of Paradise, introduced her to Dave, and gave her a tour of the little market where I worked. I re-homed my dog. I found Mom a new doctor, and hospital, and a bunch of specialists, and a new hairdresser. We went to lunches at Annie's Kitchen, and out for bi-weekly massages. I got Mom up to see the deer in the yard, and on the morning of the first snow in my little old house near the little old market. And I worked on my novel during occasional tiny windows of opportunity, usually for a few hours after midnight.

By 2014, my bones failing, Mom moved back home, and I moved in with my oldest son and his wife. Aside from jotting down ideas and random character notes, I didn't work on my first novel again until, finally, I moved into my own place. With no distractions other than my own health concerns, trying to stretch my very modest retirement benefit, the grandkid's overnight visits, and providing transportation to a granddaughter attending an out-of-town college, plus the uncomfortable feeling that my best years had "suddenly" slipped away, I got back to work on that first novel.

Frankly, I was kind of sick of the damn thing by then. However, I rewrote several chapters, added several more, even introduced a couple of new characters, and finished it. In June of 2015, my first novel was complete, and by early November it was uploaded to Amazon/Kindle - and I couldn't remember a time when I felt so empty and aimless.

Until I started my second novel.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 23, 2016)

Like falling off a horse, isn't it? 

As soon as you finish one you have this burning need to start another. It's addictive, in an odd sort of way.

Good story.


----------



## FazeFour (Jan 23, 2016)

True, Phil. I thought getting it done would get it out of my system. Addiction is the right word.


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 23, 2016)

Writing can be therapeutic too.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 23, 2016)

Karen99 said:


> Writing can be therapeutic too.



Especially when the words won't come and you end up stabbing yourself in the thigh with your pen ...


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 23, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Especially when the words won't come and you end up stabbing yourself in the thigh with your pen ...[/QUOTE
> 
> you thrill seeker you! :wow:


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 23, 2016)

Karen99 said:


> you thrill seeker you! :wow:



LOL! I wish it were that ... I've also thrown typewriters (remember those?) - MUCH more therapeutic but also a very _expensive_ therapy. 

The bonfire I started with my rejection slips got out of control one time as well.


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 23, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> LOL! I wish it were that ... I've also thrown typewriters (remember those?) - MUCH more therapeutic but also a very _expensive_ therapy.
> 
> The bonfire I started with my rejection slips got out of control one time as well.



Two words, Phil...ANGER MANAGEMENT ...but isn't this sort of "angst" part of the writer's lot?  Just use those rejection slips for scratch paper for your next novel...umm..put down that typewriter Phil...mg1::eewwk:mg1:


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 23, 2016)

The traditional anger management tool of writers for centuries has been alcohol and drugs.

I've already BEEN through that phase. 

I've tried orange juice and M&Ms, but it just isn't the same.

So now I eliminate my anger by beating up strangers once a week. Keeps me in shape as well - some of those nuns can get real frisky.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 23, 2016)

Shame on you Philly, The Sisters of St. Ignatius Mary Elephant will see you after class.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 23, 2016)

Don't you mean the Sisters of Perpetual Indulgence?


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 23, 2016)

The Sisters of Immaculate Construction - they build a _mean_ church!


----------



## FazeFour (Jan 23, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> The bonfire I started with my rejection slips got out of control one time as well.



I don't have to endure rejection letters. I self-published the first one on Amazon/Kindle. I'll probably do the same with the new one (if it passes muster). Since the first one went public on Nov 7th, I've only sold four copies, but that's not too horrible considering I didn't do any marketing whatsoever. Thank goodness I'm not in it for the money, just the self-satisfaction, a feeling of accomplishment. I sent the first one to two beta readers before publication, and both of them gave very positive feedback. The new one is with a beta reader now. Good or not so good, I can hardly wait for her critique. No fame and fortune for me, I'm sure, but I really enjoy the process.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 24, 2016)

FazeFour said:


> I don't have to endure rejection letters. I self-published the first one on Amazon/Kindle. I'll probably do the same with the new one (if it passes muster). Since the first one went public on Nov 7th, I've only sold four copies, but that's not too horrible considering I didn't do any marketing whatsoever. Thank goodness I'm not in it for the money, just the self-satisfaction, a feeling of accomplishment. I sent the first one to two beta readers before publication, and both of them gave very positive feedback. The new one is with a beta reader now. Good or not so good, I can hardly wait for her critique. No fame and fortune for me, I'm sure, but I really enjoy the process.



I've found the marketing was the big bugaboo for me as well on my self-published stuff. I'm basically a lazy creature, could never be a salesperson (would never ask for the sale) and am definitely not a social media person.

My traditionally-published book did far better, because beside having to do a few radio and TV spots they did all the heavy lifting. 

I love the feeling of accomplishment as well, of bringing my "baby" into the world, but unfortunately I'm a mercenary - I'm in it for the money as well.


----------



## FazeFour (Jan 24, 2016)

I may go with a POD agency down the road. I haven't gotten a poor review yet, but I want to feel better about my writing first. I am my own worst critic.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 24, 2016)

FazeFour said:


> I may go with a POD agency down the road. I haven't gotten a poor review yet, but I want to feel better about my writing first. I am my own worst critic.



I think we all are.  Something to do with that writer's insecurity thing ...  

I checked out Lulu a while back and thought their system was quite good for POD. Things may have changed, but they might be worth checking out if you haven't already.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Jan 24, 2016)

My few attempts to write consisted of creating 50 different blogs, deleting entries, reorganizing my entries for continuity & giving into my OCD tendencies.  Most of my attempts are reminiscent of how Sean Connery taught his student in 'Finding Forrester'.  I start typing after awhile I look at what I typed.  It usually made no sense, ramblings of an old man, so I closed the file without saving.  I'm just thankful I never tried to make my living at writing.  It's the same with music with my tone deaf condition, I was asked by my 8th grade chorus teacher to do us both a favor & not sign up for 9th grade chorus.  I did take a few Viola lessons, really, but the music world breathed easy after that failed endeavor.  I stuck with computers for over 40 years & made a fairly good career with them, glad I did.


----------



## FazeFour (Jan 24, 2016)

Son_of_Perdition said:


> My few attempts to write consisted of creating 50 different blogs, deleting entries, reorganizing my entries for continuity & giving into my OCD tendencies.  Most of my attempts are reminiscent of how Sean Connery taught his student in 'Finding Forrester'.  I start typing after awhile I look at what I typed.  It usually made no sense, ramblings of an old man, so I closed the file without saving.  I'm just thankful I never tried to make my living at writing.  It's the same with music with my tone deaf condition, I was asked by my 8th grade chorus teacher to do us both a favor & not sign up for 9th grade chorus.  I did take a few Viola lessons, really, but the music world breathed easy after that failed endeavor.  I stuck with computers for over 40 years & made a fairly good career with them, glad I did.



I'm a compulsive re-writer, always sure "there's a better way to say that." I think I'm getting better about that, though. Learning to tell a good story rather than one that's perfectly worded.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 24, 2016)

Writer's block blows...but then there are those lovely moments when the story writes itself. It can be sort of frightening sometimes. Have you ever unearthed a forgotten paper and like " Whoa, hey this is pretty good!". Maybe it's been several years or the vodka that helped you write it...but it's almost a mystery where inside of you it came from. I've done short stories. You folks are inspiring me to start submitting things.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 24, 2016)

Fur, don't set yourself up for sorrow - self-publish. You'll grow a beard trying the traditional publishing route.

The only way I would ever consider that again would be if they threw sacks of money at me as an advance. It would make up for all the things I'd have to compromise on again. Self-publishing, at least you can create and sell what your true vision is, without it being adulterated.


----------



## FazeFour (Jan 26, 2016)

Still sick...bleh. Think I'm on the mend, though, finally. My temperature is down, at least. The chores will have to wait another couple of days. Nice that the cats don't mind a little dust.


----------



## FazeFour (Jan 26, 2016)

Feeling better. Still a bit foggy, but got two major costume pieces done today; The Shadow's red scarf, and Rey's body wrap. 
I need to try and eat something now. bleh


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 26, 2016)

Hope you feel better soon faze.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 27, 2016)

FazeFour said:


> For fourteen years I ignored my career, first as a behavior specialist, then as a phlebotomist, and took menial jobs with flexible hours so that I could take care of my parents. Soon after my Dad died from the last of a series of strokes, I left Mom in the care of two of my five siblings, and moved to a small town in the Sierra Nevada foothills. I had agreed to manage my cousin's little liquor & grocery market up there, and moved into a small cabin he owned, located just behind the market. Within a year after settling in, Mom moved in with me due to what I'll call mismanagement of her care, and remained with me for the last four of those fourteen years.
> 
> While caring for my parents, in addition to ignoring career advancement opportunities, I also ignored my health problems. Problems in my spine, primarily; scoliosis, degenerated discs, osteoarthritis, compression and related nerve pain. Up in the foothills, I had just begun seeing a doctor about those issues when Mom moved into the little cabin with me. I insisted she move in with me because I wasn't willing to live in her house again, where one of my siblings and a few of Mom's grandchildren frequently broke into her medications safe, stole property from both Mom and I, and generally made life a heartbreaking, spirit-draining, chaotic mess. The alternative was to place her in a senior care facility, and Mom could only afford the worst. I think she would have become homicidal...and she's quite capable.
> 
> ...




I took care of my mother during her final illness because I loved her and it was the right thing to do.  She would have done the same for me in a heartbeat.  I could never have looked at myself in the mirror again had I not helped her when she needed it most.


----------



## FazeFour (Jan 27, 2016)

Butterfly, I have 5 siblings, 2 sisters and 3 brothers, and got no significant help from any of them. Now that I'm unable to care for Mom, one of my sisters and a brother are sharing the responsibility. Now, they understand the demands of elderly care, and tell me often that they wish they'd have done more to help. Of course, they now understand the rewards, as well. I'm happy for them and for Mom, and am enjoying peace of mind.

Shalimar - Thank you. I feel quite well today. It's sunny out, too...loving that!


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Jan 27, 2016)

When my father was nearing death @ 93, he was wheelchair bound, unable to bathe being a big/tall man, my mother whom I called 'The Pit Viper' was unable to help him other than emotionally/physically abuse him.  I went to their home several times a day, helping him shower & checking for abuse.  When he passed I completely shutoff any communication or visits to her.  When she passed, my employer offered 5 days bereavement leave, I took that opportunity to take a trip to Vegas, never attending the funeral, me & my older sister were not listed as survivors on the obit.  My surviving younger sister/brother wrote it.  I haven't seen either one of those in over 8 years, but still call my older sister at least monthly.   They ended up with all the money & holdings my parents had accumulated through their life and the loss of my middle sister, who was fairly well off.  I've never held any resentment towards them over that.


----------



## FazeFour (Jan 27, 2016)

Son_of_Perdition said:


> When my father was nearing death @ 93, he was wheelchair bound, unable to bathe being a big/tall man, my mother whom I called 'The Pit Viper' was unable to help him other than emotionally/physically abuse him.  I went to their home several times a day, helping him shower & checking for abuse.  When he passed I completely shutoff any communication or visits to her.  When she passed, my employer offered 5 days bereavement leave, I took that opportunity to take a trip to Vegas, never attending the funeral, me & my older sister were not listed as survivors on the obit.  My surviving younger sister/brother wrote it.  I haven't seen either one of those in over 8 years, but still call my older sister at least monthly.   They ended up with all the money & holdings my parents had accumulated through their life and the loss of my middle sister, who was fairly well off.  I've never held any resentment towards them over that.



I'm with you on that, SOP. Mom doesn't have much - a house, her jewelry, and some pretty nice antiques. I honestly don't care what my sisters and brothers do with it. To me, it's just an anchor with a little bling and some baggage attached.


----------



## FazeFour (Feb 2, 2016)

My six-year-old Granddaughter, Ariel, is spending the night with me tonight. She is such a treasure. Bright, beautiful, funny, and as kind to the world as one can be. An amazing little girl. I'm a lucky Gramma.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 2, 2016)

Faze, I hope you have a big enough pool ready for her.


----------



## FazeFour (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## FazeFour (Feb 15, 2016)

Was a good news bad news day. 

The bad news came in an email from my doctor (yes, she actually emails me! Sometimes on a Sunday!). A specialized blood test revealed that I have hemochromatosis; an overload of iron concentration in my blood. My blood iron concentration level is 998. Over 1,000 can predispose one to liver cancer, disease in other organs, diabetes and joint disease. The treatment is basically blood-letting, which the doc calls phlebotomy treatments, and she wants me to start asap. So I've been researching hemochromatosis most of the day. Apparently it's genetic. Phlebotomy is a very effective treatment, but is required for life. I'm pretty bummed about that part.

The good news is I got a visit from the grandkids today. We had a great time. The two youngest ones and I decorated coffee mugs for their parents, then drew hearts all over some red tissue paper and wrapped the mugs in it. We also took some flowers over to my neighbor. She's 92, and loves when the kids visit her. The older grandkid changed the filter in her heater, too, and vacuumed out the dog hair that had accumulated in it. After that, I took the kids out for the Valentine Lunch Special at the local diner. And after the kids left, I watched The Walking Dead season premier. 

Blood disease, grandkid visit, and a new episode of The Walking Dead. What more could you ask for on Valentines Day? layful:


----------



## FazeFour (Feb 16, 2016)

A wonderful morning. Apparently new blood tests may show the over-concentration of iron in my blood was a one-time thing...so retest ordered, and fingers crossed. Had a lovely conversation with my granddaughter who's stationed at the naval base in Virginia. I miss her so. She asked for pictures of her little brother and sister, and I sent her a bunch from my phone and my computer. Awws and giggles. My Irises are in bloom, and my Roses, too. Buddy and Finnian sleeping in the sunlight that's streaming through the front window. No matter what new blood tests show, it's these *little things* I care about.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Feb 16, 2016)

I too have had a month of healthcare appointments, six to be exact.  I'm half done.  (Jul '15 w/high glucose 887) I was in the hospital for my newly diagosed diabetic control treatments, one of the myriad of tests was an EKG.  Before release they wanted to test again.  Same blip, so I was told to see a cardiologist, needed referral, after 4 months & prodding my PC I went for a consultation, then an echocardiogram.  My PC dianosed it as a previous heart problem but the cardiologist dismissed that citing equipment used & assistants not fully trained.  I haven't heard back but it's been over a week now, my wife said I spent less time testing than when her's was done.  Fingers crossed.  

Tommorrow is my opthamologist appointment also after a referral for a quick check for any possible eye damage from the diabetes.  Thursday I have a CAT scan for my 4 year follow up after surgery & chemo for colon cancer.  Researched & discovered when they wanted a CT scan in Aug that the dye used can counteract with the Metformin I take for diabetes management. Possibly give me renal failure so it would be dialysis for the rest of my life.  Sorry cancelled, preparing now I have to stop my drugs, drinks gobs of water to flush 4 days prior & 4 days after to prevent interaction.  I had a blood test that looked great by my untrained eye last Thursday.  The 22nd I see my oncologist for a check up.  All of them during the shortest month of the year.  Keeping appointments & managing blood sugar & diet has been a little hectic.

I can only hope the hemp hearts, cinnamon, flaxseed, apple cider vinegar & modified Atkin's Diet keeps working.  It's hell getting old, enjoying them 'Golden Years' to the fullest.  I hope for & wish you the best news.


----------



## FazeFour (Feb 16, 2016)

Thanks, SOP. I get a bit stressed when there are 3 or more appts scheduled in the same month, afraid I'll forget one. Been keeping them so far, but I go ahead and assert myself if I need something scheduled at the times I prefer. Also, it's a bit of a drive and there are parking fees, so I push to get multiple appts set for the same date. It can be tiring, but it's great to knock out a bunch of them in one trip.


----------



## jnos (Feb 16, 2016)

FazeFour, I read quite a few Amazon Kindle books. Can you tell us the name of the book? and what genre it is. Thanks.


----------



## FazeFour (Feb 16, 2016)

jnos said:


> FazeFour, I read quite a few Amazon Kindle books. Can you tell us the name of the book? and what genre it is. Thanks.



The title is "Hilal; one man's hilarious journey to love and homicide." The genres I chose are romance (or romantic comedy), and action/adventure. It's free to Kindle Unlimited members, and can be loaned (so free if you borrow it from someone), otherwise it's modestly priced at $2.99.

Thanks for asking, jnos.


----------



## jnos (Feb 17, 2016)

Thanks, FazeFour. :thanks: I ordered it and will post a review, or at least my take on it, when I finish.


----------



## FazeFour (Feb 17, 2016)

jnos said:


> Thanks, FazeFour. :thanks: I ordered it and will post a review, or at least my take on it, when I finish.



Oh wow. I appreciate that, jnos, and I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## FazeFour (Feb 17, 2016)

pppfffttt. I intended to shave my legs while I took my shower today - and I would have, except I took my toothbrush in with me instead of my razor.

Golden Years bop-bop-bop....


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Feb 17, 2016)

FazeFour said:


> pppfffttt. I intended to shave my legs while I took my shower today - and I would have, except I took my toothbrush in with me instead of my razor.
> 
> Golden Years bop-bop-bop....



It could have been worse, you could have attempted to brush your teeth with your razor.


----------



## FazeFour (Feb 17, 2016)

Son_of_Perdition said:


> It could have been worse, you could have attempted to brush your teeth with your razor.



Yee Gads! Good observation, man. I feel so much better now. layful:


----------



## FazeFour (Feb 25, 2016)

FazeFour said:


> ...Apparently new blood tests may show the over-concentration of iron in my blood was a one-time thing...so retest ordered, and fingers crossed...



New blood tests showed iron concentration is a bit high, but far from critical. I fasted prior to testing this time, and I'm sure that's a factor.

Gorgeous day! Sunny and tepid. Didn't see the grandkids this past weekend, but will see them next week on their Daddy's birthday. 

Earlier this week, I went to a thrift store and bought a couple of full sized flat sheets in contrasting colors and patterns. I sewed the two of them together, back-to-back, to make a blanket-bedspread suitable for warmer weather. Slept under it the last two nights and I love it! Went back to the thrift store for four twin sized sheets to make blankets for my two youngest grandchildren. I was stoked to find a super-hero print sheet plus a navy blue sheet for the reverse side for my grandson, and a Princess print and bright pink one for the reverse for my granddaughter. I'll finish his today, and will start on hers tonight if my back hold out. These would make great duvets if I put a zipper or buttons and holes at one end...something I might do for the older grandkids.


----------



## FazeFour (Feb 29, 2016)

So I went for another colonoscopy today, scheduled for 2pm. I was all *prepped*. Most of you know that means a complete, 2-day colon-cleansing and starvation diet. While I sat clenching my butt-cheeks, doctor talked to me in great detail about my liver. After about 10 minutes, my feet tapping and knees bouncing the whole time, I asked him if we could get on with the real reason for my visit...I was about to explode.

"You are not here for a colonoscopy. ...Oh wow, did you drink the _stuff?_"

So, yeah...wrong date, wrong doc...wrong wrong wrong.

On the up-side (ok, yeah, a pun), the doc asked me to participate in a medical trial. He is researching Fatty-Liver Disease, once thought to be associated with alcoholism, but becoming epidemic among non-drinkers and younger and younger patients. He believes the cause of this trend is environmental - probably from the food we eat - and that his research group has found a very effective treatment, one that stops the advancement of the disease and also reverses damage in some cases. He will arrange a liver biopsy to get a more exact diagnosis for me, and determine if I'm eligible to participate in the trials. (I agreed to participate)


----------



## FazeFour (Mar 12, 2016)

Really terrible pain the past couple days, and my Norco isn't helping. I can't take the Ibuprophen because I'm scheduled for surgery next week. 

It's my knees and my lower back, mainly, plus general aching around the thoracic spine. It's probably not unusual that I get cold symptoms when my pain is this bad. I assume the body gets busy fighting pain and inflammation, which taxes the immune system. As I spent 5 hours at the doctor's office, lab, and main hospital last Wednesday, I no doubt caught a bug. 

Have to wait til Monday to get a new pain medication. Meantime, I spend most of the day in my recliner. Having difficulty walking, and my hands are very weak. One of my granddaughters happened to stop by this afternoon, and made dinner for me, otherwise I'd just eat yogurt and the fruit I have on hand. Hope I'm ok for surgery on Wednesday...just a gallbladder removal, so no biggie if it has to be postponed. [Except they're doing a liver biopsy, too, so...kind of important.]

In any case, I need to ask for another epidural treatment.


----------



## FazeFour (Mar 14, 2016)

Feeling better after picking up the new medication...stronger Norco. Tomorrow's surgery was cancelled, though. I'll get a call with a new date.

I feel like a replacement bulb in a broken lamp. I keep getting screwed, but nothing happens.

pppbbbb...medical folk.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Mar 14, 2016)

FazeFour said:


> So I went for another colonoscopy today, scheduled for 2pm. I was all *prepped*. Most of you know that means a complete, 2-day colon-cleansing and starvation diet. While I sat clenching my butt-cheeks, doctor talked to me in great detail about my liver. After about 10 minutes, my feet tapping and knees bouncing the whole time, I asked him if we could get on with the real reason for my visit...I was about to explode.
> 
> "You are not here for a colonoscopy. ...Oh wow, did you drink the _stuff?_"
> 
> ...



Damn the prep is the worst part,  First 2 times I had one I used MoviPrep, not great but not as bad as my 3rd test on Dec 2, '15, my Vantage plan had changed & they no longer covered MoviPrep.  I can't even remember what it was but I had to drink twice as much mix & never reached perfection.   Cheaper, nasty tasting.  I was told on the follow up final call that based upon my age (70), blood results & test results I never had to take another one, but in Feb '16 when I went to the oncologist he changed all that.  Since it was colon cancer in '11 he wanted one more at age 75.  Me & my big mouth.  

My ALT/AST counts were also going up indicating liver problems, I got up to 78, I had read about pain relievers with Acetaminophen could affect those counts, I queried my oncologist in Nov '14 about the connection.  He agreed that I should stop taking Tylenol & take one 81 mg aspirin, I was on two extra strength Tylenol nightly.  I quit them & subsequently started drinking apple cider vinegar (Braggs, unfiltered w/mother) for my diabetes, my last blood test (Feb '16) showed my ALT/AST + everything else was normal (the counts were down to 13/17 low end of normal).   I'm not recommending it for you but it possibly helped reduce my counts.   I know my oncologist was damned happy.

Sorry about your back pain, I had polio age 9 that left me with curvature of the spine in my lower lumbar region.  I have 3 bulging disks & stenosis, pain & numbness in my lower legs.  World renown Orthopedic surgeon at the University of Utah hospital said with the curvature he wouldn't recommend fusing or surgery, but that was 25 years ago.


----------



## FazeFour (Mar 14, 2016)

Son_of_Perdition said:


> Damn the prep is the worst part,  First 2 times I had one I used MoviPrep, not great but not as bad as my 3rd test on Dec 2, '15, my Vantage plan had changed & they no longer covered MoviPrep.  I can't even remember what it was but I had to drink twice as much mix & never reached perfection.   Cheaper, nasty tasting.  I was told on the follow up final call that based upon my age (70), blood results & test results I never had to take another one, but in Feb '16 when I went to the oncologist he changed all that.  Since it was colon cancer in '11 he wanted one more at age 75.  Me & my big mouth.
> 
> My ALT/AST counts were also going up indicating liver problems, I got up to 78, I had read about pain relievers with Acetaminophen could affect those counts, I queried my oncologist in Nov '14 about the connection.  He agreed that I should stop taking Tylenol & take one 81 mg aspirin, I was on two extra strength Tylenol nightly.  I quit them & subsequently started drinking apple cider vinegar (Braggs, unfiltered w/mother) for my diabetes, my last blood test (Feb '16) showed my ALT/AST + everything else was normal (the counts were down to 13/17 low end of normal).   I'm not recommending it for you but it possibly helped reduce my counts.   I know my oncologist was damned happy.
> 
> Sorry about your back pain, I had polio age 9 that left me with curvature of the spine in my lower lumbar region.  I have 3 bulging disks & stenosis, pain & numbness in my lower legs.  World renown Orthopedic surgeon at the University of Utah hospital said with the curvature he wouldn't recommend fusing or surgery, but that was 25 years ago.



SoP - There's a lot of good information in your post that is very pertinent to the medical issues I'm experiencing. Thank you. 

Three years ago I had blood work done and my ALT/AST numbers were high/low, respectively. That was the first indication of a liver problem. It is so enlarged now it's actually causing a visible bulge. Currently I've also been diagnosed with liver fibrosis. A biopsy will help determine the severity, and it's required if I'm going to participate in the trials. 

You've mentioned the vinegar on other threads. I got some, but not the brand you mentioned here. I'll get the right stuff next shopping trip. I'm hoping it will help control my GERD symptoms as well.

Some very cool advancements are being made regarding spinal surgery. There's a real nifty cervical spine implant that affords awesomely natural movement. Nothing like it for the back yet. I want to wait at least a few more years or so before I agree to back surgery as, even with advancements, success rates (reduced pain plus increased mobility) are still hovering at just above 50%. Meantime, the injections (ESI) are helping immensely to relieve pain but only as long as I limit my physical activities.


----------

